# Steinberger vs. Strandberg



## 87456342 (Dec 14, 2014)

The classic headless guitar against the new kid on the block. Over all which do you think is superior and why (don't compare steinberger spirit because that's not like a real steinberger). My choice is Steinberger because the Seinbergers I have played are some of the best guitars I have ever played, but I have never played a Strandberg.


----------



## Shimme (Dec 14, 2014)

Having never had a high-end steinberg in my hands, or a strandberg, I'd have to go with strandberg. Why? Steinbergs are light, travelworthy and supposed to be fantastic, but strandbergs are light, travelworthy, ergonomic, fanned, customizeable, available in 7/8 strings and supposed to be exquisite. Way more expensive though.


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 14, 2014)

Shimme said:


> Having never had a high-end steinberg in my hands, or a strandberg, I'd have to go with strandberg. Why? Steinbergs are light, travelworthy and supposed to be fantastic, but strandbergs are light, travelworthy, ergonomic, fanned, customizeable, available in 7/8 strings and supposed to be exquisite. Way more expensive though.



In addition to that the licensed import steinberger line gives them a mixed reputation. The few that Ive tried have been decent but man my old spirit was a boulder, definitely not light and travel worthy.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 14, 2014)

First of all, it's Steinberger, not Steinberg -- that's the company that sells Cubase, lollers.

Not having ever had a Strandberg, I can't weigh in, but I have two Steinbergs -- a Spirit and a bass -- and a NS/Stick, so I definitely like Steinberger. But I also want a Strandberg (I know, I'm horribly not loyal).


----------



## OWHall (Dec 14, 2014)

As a strandberg owner I'm gonna have to throw the endurneck into the mix. Check mate 
Seriously though, that would be the most distinctive feature of the strandberg for me and it wins the debate in my opinion, although I accept that some people don't like it.
My strandberg is my pride and joy. Hands down the best guitar I've ever played in terms of feel, sound and craftsmanship


----------



## ihunda (Dec 14, 2014)

Unlike a lot of people in the thread, I've had both 
Completely different guitars and some steinbergers are really shitty low level budget guitars, stay away from the new ones although I haven't tried the espensive ones but their price cannot be justified when you can get cheap USA made 80 or 90s steinbergers used.

If you find a USA steinberger like a GM or even a GR, especially the ones with the carbon necks, those are great 6 string guitars. Fast neck, great tone, very good hardware. 

If you want a 7 or 8, go direct to strandberg. 
Now my adventure with stranberg was a boden CL7, amazing quality and great concept but I couldn't gel with the endurneck and fanned frets so try one before committing.


----------



## DXL (Dec 14, 2014)

never had either but it generally seems like Steinbergers are just normal electric guitars with no headstock. Standbergs on the other hand seem to be more focused on ergonomics and intonation rather than just looks.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 14, 2014)

Having owned both, I must say, you're not even comparing two totally different ballparks. - You're comparing two totally different sports.



DXL said:


> never had either but it generally seems like Steinbergers are just normal electric guitars with no headstock. Standbergs on the other hand seem to be more focused on ergonomics and intonation rather than just looks.


^ This.

This is a ridiculous question because the only thing you're basing this comparison on is the fact that they are both headless. Hey, let's throw every other headless guitar in the mix just for the hell of it: XEN/OAF, Skervesen, Hondo, Carvin, etc.

One is a basic 6-string. Just headless. Original USA Steinbergers had graphite necks and graphite bodies. They sounded really cold and sterile.

The other is an ergonomically designed MODERN instrument for the MODERN guitarist that has specific features, can be made custom, and can come with 6, 7, or 8 strings.

Still, this is a ridiculous question...nothing in common to compare aside from the fact that they are both headless... Let's compare a car to a boat. The only thing in common: they both are transportation vehicles that get you there. You see my point?


----------



## Be_eM (Dec 15, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> One is a basic 6-string. Just headless. Original USA Steinbergers had graphite necks and graphite bodies. They sounded really cold and sterile.



Well, starting in 1984 they also had wooden bodies. And regarding that "cold and sterile" comment these Steinbergers had a very even response over the whole frequency range, and they sounded how you made them sound. "Cold and sterile" is equivalent to "doesn't have those holes in the frequency range due to resonance induced loss". Which in turn leaves the sound up to you and the corresponding EQ settings. A Steinberger doesn't have those extremely individual and recognizable characteristics like a Strat or a 335, but you should be aware that those "individual characteristics" are primarily based on the lack of some parts in the frequency range. Kill some treble, and the sound becomes "warm"  



Emperor Guillotine said:


> The other is an ergonomically designed MODERN instrument for the MODERN guitarist that has specific features, can be made custom, and can come with 6, 7, or 8 strings.



An undeniable advantage still being manufactured 



Emperor Guillotine said:


> Still, this is a ridiculous question...nothing in common to compare aside from the fact that they are both headless... Let's compare a car to a boat. The only thing in common: they both are transportation vehicles that get you there. You see my point?



This is true. It's not even possible to compare the old USA Steinbergers to the ZT3.


----------



## 87456342 (Dec 15, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Having owned both, I must say, you're not even comparing two totally different ballparks. - You're comparing two totally different sports.
> 
> 
> ^ This.
> ...



The point of the question is that steinberger is the original headless guitar and strandberg are the most popular headless guitars today so um f u.


----------



## notasian (Dec 16, 2014)

steinberger went to gibson  so dont expect anymore innovation from them, the ns design basses are sick though. im debating on pulling the trigger on this spirit bass im just worried that it might feel cheap, i know these are rare but maybe there was a reason for that? 

Steinberger Spirit 5 String Bass Sunburst XZ 25 | eBay

anywho i really dont like the small broom steinbergers and thats all they make now, i love the zt3 shape but i swear they just gave up on anything new and whats with the boring dot inlays?! lets compare











i like the body of the zt3 much better, the standberg looks kinda bony to me like its a skeleton but it makes up for it with comfort and ergonomics.
try to imagine the zt3 with no inlays and pickup covers


----------



## Be_eM (Dec 16, 2014)

Just leaving that here&#8230; post-Gibson Steinberger on the horizon


----------

